# Our Family bed keeps moving away from the wall...



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

We have 2 of our 3 children in our family bed and the bed keeps moving away from the wall. I have to keep putting a blanket or something in between the bed and wall so not to have a little one get trapped in there. Is there any way to prevent this? We do have our mattress right on the floor(no boxspring or whatever that thing is that holds the boxspring and mattress of the floor, but it's slipping my mind right now what it is called). I'm not sure if that is why it's happening or what's going on. I really wish we could keep it still though. Please help!! Thanks, Sara


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Is your mattress on bare wood or is there a carpet? We have wood floors but each room has an area rug - this keeps the bed from doing the shimmy as quickly. As it is we need to push it back once in a while - I make a point to do this while changing the sheets once a week.

Otherwise you could try moving it away completely and putting a couple of pillows next to the bed to catch any tumblers...how old is your youngest? Can they climb in and out unassisted?

- Jen


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Hi Jen, Thanks for responding. the bed is on carpet. The two that are in the bed with us are 3 and then 9 months. The 9 month old can roll and crawl, but cannot climb up and down unassisted. He's the one I'm concerned about. I was worried about him getting stuck/smothered, etc. in the space between the wall and bed. My husband seems to think that me putting the whatever I stick there to fill the space makes it move even farther. Our mattress is super heavy, so it doesn't seem as if it should move that much. I think I'll take your suggestion when changing the sheets to push the mattress back and see if that helps. Thanks for the advice.

Sara


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

Maybe your walls are moving!









- Jen


----------



## mainegirl (Jul 13, 2004)

But in all seriousness, if you have it on carpet and it's a heavy mattress it sounds like it's just going to move whether you like it or not. I'm always surprised how much ours moves as it's on a boxspring on the floor, but it turns out that sometimes the mattress slides on the boxspring little by little until the Grand Canyon appears.

We have a full-length body pillow that we cram in there if the gap appears before washday - even though my son is older (18m) and I think he'd be able to at least alert us if he rolled in there, I don't want to find out!

- Jen


----------

